# New Eduardo Tarilonte library



## fiatlux (Jan 12, 2020)

New Eduardo Tarilonte library being announced on Thursday.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 12, 2020)

Nada ERA.


----------



## fiatlux (Jan 12, 2020)

He said it was not another ERA library...something else.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 12, 2020)

I am always interested in anything Tari does.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 12, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I am always interested in anything Tari does.


I am too. I probably won't buy it, at least not now, but I still want to know what it is. All I have from him is Era II, Vocal Codex and the single French Musette, and they're all 1st rate. I may yet get both Dark Era and Celtic Era if there is ever an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 12, 2020)

whatever it is will be well done.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 12, 2020)

I hope he does something on an Asian theme, if not now, then someday. Silk Road.

I would love to hear what he does with those instruments.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 12, 2020)

Spanish of course. Nada.....


----------



## rottoy (Jan 12, 2020)

The day is here.. we're finally getting N!


----------



## Mystic (Jan 12, 2020)

rottoy said:


> The day is here.. we're finally getting N!


So he was behind it all along!

Seriously, I can't wait to see what this is.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 12, 2020)

It's a Polka library


----------



## AndyP (Jan 13, 2020)

Ben H said:


> It's a Polka library


I like polkas. The wild, unbridled and humid cheerful polkas. I'd buy it if it came from Tari.


----------



## constaneum (Jan 13, 2020)

Hopefully those asian ethnic instruments...oh. japanese...


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 13, 2020)

Not engine please....


----------



## Ben H (Jan 13, 2020)

constaneum said:


> Hopefully those asian ethnic instruments...oh. japanese...



Yeah, I think a lot of people would like an Asian instruments library from Tari.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 13, 2020)

I think I'd wet myself if it's an Asian instrument library.


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 13, 2020)

Ben H said:


> It's a Polka library



If it is, then Tari and I will have to share the patronage of the world's virtual instrument polka composers — all five of them.


----------



## Maiestic9 (Jan 13, 2020)

Having spoken to Tari at the last Naam event , he mentioned the possibility that something a bit on the zen / body , mind , spirit side of things was somewhere in the pipeline. This was inferred and not directly spoken but I’m excited to check it out in a few days at their booth. I’m basically all in on any of his libraries .


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 13, 2020)

Maiestic9 said:


> Having spoken to Tari at the last Naam event , he mentioned the possibility that something a bit on the zen / body , mind , spirit side of things was somewhere in the pipeline. This was inferred and not directly spoken but I’m excited to check it out in a few days at their booth. I’m basically all in on any of his libraries .


Why not?... Gong therapy?... ASMR driven library?...


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 13, 2020)

I think it's referring to Nada Yoga , which means it will be a chillout sample library . I would guess pads , chimes , flutes, etc . I'm thinking it will sound something like this?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 13, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> I think it's referring to Nada Yoga , which means it will be a chillout sample library . I would guess pads , chimes , flutes, etc . I'm thinking it will sound something like this?



Yes! And since I was the first talking about Nada in this thread, Eduardo will give me a free copy of this library, as a reward for being in sync with his vision!


----------



## Ben H (Jan 14, 2020)

Maybe Best Service are trolling us all, and he really IS working on nothing atm.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jan 14, 2020)

Ben H said:


> Maybe Best Service are trolling us all, and he really IS working on nothing atm.



He's upping the ante on Spitfire's "at the edge of silence."


----------



## Frank1985 (Jan 14, 2020)

Eduardo trolliante


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jan 15, 2020)

Ah, so we already know it is to be called Nada ERA? Then I vote for the speculation on the Nada Yoga connection, and look forward to it. Heck, it could be a kazoo library from Tarilonte, and I'd be interested!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 15, 2020)

​


----------



## JEPA (Jan 15, 2020)

finally the N(ada) library accessible for all of us by Tari!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 15, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> ​


A yodeling library!


----------



## sumskilz (Jan 16, 2020)

From the video's description:

Welcome to NADA, Meditation & New Age Sounds by Eduardo Tarilonte NADA is a fascinating collection of sounds for Meditation, New Age, and Relaxation Music. In NADA you will find inspiring instruments such as Strings, Winds, Percussions, Pianos, Eternal Sounding Bowls, Glasses and Bells. NADA also offers mesmerizing overtone Singing Voices and an alluring and charming Female Solo Voice as well as Deep, Peaceful, and Warm Meditations Pads.


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 16, 2020)

Engine ????? No !!!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 16, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> Engine ????? No !!!




Why not? Works fine here.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jan 16, 2020)

Love it! And also, Engine is fine for me, it works!


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 16, 2020)

No issues here with engine...


----------



## Jaap (Jan 16, 2020)

Had the pleasure of writing a demo for this library and it works perfectly in Engine. I had my fair share of frustrations in the past with Engine, but the last couple of years it is really stable and with this new library it ain't different.
Though biased, I really enjoy this library and guess soon all the links with more info will be up!


----------



## Geomir (Jan 16, 2020)

I have been also using Engine 2 without any technical problems, it works fine!

What I dislike about it are that weird tiny letter fonts and the way you must browse through the available instruments, I think it lacks the modern look and polish of Kontakt Player, Play 6 or Synchron Player.

But I think this is a small price to pay if you want the amazing sounds of Tari's libraries! Especially Celtic Era and Dark Era stole my heart since the moment I purchased them! It's like he is putting a part of his soul to his sample libraries!


----------



## Mystic (Jan 16, 2020)

There is supposed to be a massive update to Engine coming. Maybe it will ship with this? Hopefully? It really needs a new GUI. That's my only complaint.


----------



## Jaap (Jan 16, 2020)

Mystic said:


> There is supposed to be a massive update to Engine coming. Maybe it will ship with this? Hopefully? It really needs a new GUI. That's my only complaint.



Engine 3 is indeed on its way, but Eduardo his library is still with Engine 2


----------



## Mystic (Jan 16, 2020)

Jaap said:


> Engine 3 is indeed on its way, but Eduardo his library is still with Engine 2


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Owen Smith (Jan 16, 2020)

NADA sounds like what I've been hoping ET would make. I have Epic World and FK2 which are great but I'm not into the boding/mysterious sounds as much as the beautiful/inspiring/organic atmospheres and instruments. Looking forward to getting this eventually when I can afford 😊👍


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 16, 2020)

> Looking forward to getting this eventually when I can afford


Yes, surely a pity that still there is no intro offer or crossgrade or anything when something from bestservice/Eduardo comes out new . So I think I will have to wait till first sale which will take usually at least one year.....


----------



## Owen Smith (Jan 16, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Yes, surely a pity that still there is no intro offer or crossgrade or anything when something from bestservice/Eduardo comes out new . So I think I will have to wait till first sale which will take usually at least one year.....


Agreed, I know there are discounts on crossgrades for the Era libraries, but it would be very nice to have another intro or loyalty offer especially for those that have other Eduardo Tarilonte libraries. That would be very nice and I think would be extra motivation to get the new libraries sooner rather than waiting a year or two for the first discount. Anyway that just my opinion on my tight budget.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 16, 2020)

Price doesn't bother me all that much. I actually prefer when things don't have intro prices or even sales.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 16, 2020)

> Price doesn't bother me all that much


When you come from here:


> tight budget


like me to you just have too 
Even if I agree in general, this stuff is just so good they dont have to worry about all that sales madness.
I just cancelled all "might be..." deals for this month, try to keep my money together and hope.....(no, I wont pray for this, prayers have come true with the announcement of this library)
And its not meant to be any critic on the price in general (if you look on the "sales" prices for the 8dio stuff in here and the "normal" Spitfire stuff and so on this is best value for money you can get without any sales and intros)


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jan 16, 2020)

I almost tuned out when I saw the term "New Age" pop up in the description, but suspect I will like it once I have a chance to listen to the demos tomorrow night after work.


----------



## shponglefan (Jan 16, 2020)

Mystic said:


> There is supposed to be a massive update to Engine coming.



I feel like I've been hearing this for several years now...


----------



## shponglefan (Jan 16, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Yes, surely a pity that still there is no intro offer or crossgrade or anything when something from bestservice/Eduardo comes out new



They've done previous crossgrade pricing for other Tarilonte libs. Do we know that they aren't doing one this time?


----------



## Frank1985 (Jan 16, 2020)

Engine is pretty intuitive to use and runs fine for me, but I don’t like the process of selecting instruments and presets with all the little sub menus. Plus the GUI looks like something from 1997.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 16, 2020)

Nada V.2 will be called CaNada, and preview beavers and mooses.


----------



## Maiestic9 (Jan 16, 2020)

NAMM update.

Just got to spend some quality time with Tari and the new library. He was kind enough to walk me through almost all that NADA has to offer and I was quite simply Blown away. 

Honestly , pretty speechless. The love and caring that went into it can be seen and heard throughout. Beautiful attention to detail. 

I think it may be his best library to date ( depending on your needs of course ).

The GUi is so intuitive to use and easy on the eyes. Many of the instruments ha over ten dynamic layers and were incredibly responsive.

Aside from being a musician and fledgling composer I own a couple of “New Age or Body , Mind and Spirit “retail stores where we offer classes , concerts , products etc.

This library embodies a universal and deeply soulful connection to music and sound in a comprehensive way that few I have come across do.

I believe there is much in it that will be equally useful to those who create music in any genre , nevertheless composers of tv, games and movies .... but for those who have a taste for the more zen and magical side of things it’s a must buy.


----------



## TARI (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi guys,
First of all thank you so much for your kind words!  I have to confess that I am very excited about this library since I have grown listening to this music. This library is a tribute to the music I have always loved.
NADA will have a wonderful price, keeping in mind the content. 199 Euros/USD.
This library has inspired me like no other to compose music. I made 13 demos using only NADA. Hope you like them and make an idea about what the library offers, although in all these demos you will find just a small amount of what the whole library includes.
I have made some walkthrough videos going through all the patches. I will share them shortly.
Thanks again!!!


----------



## Frank1985 (Jan 16, 2020)

Really nice, Tari. Will this feature microtuning? No biggie if not, but is always nice


----------



## fiatlux (Jan 16, 2020)

Sounds incredible!!! Really looking forward to picking this up.


----------



## TARI (Jan 16, 2020)

Frank1985 said:


> Really nice, Tari. Will this feature microtuning? No biggie if not, but is always nice


Thank you Frank! Unfortunately won't include micro tuning...


----------



## Wolf68 (Jan 17, 2020)

more infos, please.


----------



## shponglefan (Jan 17, 2020)

TARI said:


> NADA will have a wonderful price, keeping in mind the content. 199 Euros/USD.



Will there be any crossgrade offer for owners of your other libraries?


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 17, 2020)

Are these demos in mono? Spectrum sounds a bit squished to me on headphones.
Sounds very good though!


----------



## davidson (Jan 17, 2020)

I can feel it bringing out my inner Enya...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 17, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> Will there be any crossgrade offer for owners of your other libraries?


Tarilonte libraries generally sell for $259.00. "Dark ERA" was released with a discount price of $199 if you owned another ERA library. 

NADA is being introduced at $199 for everybody. Will that always be the price? 
This might be further discounted by other online stores. 

If the past is any guide, NADA won't go on sale until Black Friday 2021, but it's possible it will be included in a Best Service "Buy One Get One" sale before that.


----------



## TARI (Jan 17, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> Will there be any crossgrade offer for owners of your other libraries?


I am sorry not. The crossgrade offers are usually for ERA series.


MA-Simon said:


> Are these demos in mono? Spectrum sounds a bit squished to me on headphones.
> Sounds very good though!


No, should be stereo 🙃 Glad you like them!


TigerTheFrog said:


> Tarilonte libraries generally sell for $259.00. "Dark ERA" was released with a discount price of $199 if you owned another ERA library.
> 
> NADA is being introduced at $199 for everybody. Will that always be the price?
> This might be further discounted by other online stores.
> ...


Yes, 199 will always be the price. No discount or offer at least in a whole year, which I think is a fair decision for all the people that buy the library in the beginning.

Thank you all for your comments


----------



## davidson (Jan 17, 2020)

@TARI I notice you're using a native instruments KK keyboard to demo the library. Does that mean you or best service are going to include NKS support?


----------



## davidson (Jan 17, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> If the past is any guide, NADA won't go on sale until Black Friday 2021, but it's possible it will be included in a Best Service "Buy One Get One" sale before that.



They haven't had a BOGOF in a couple of years, so I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## TARI (Jan 17, 2020)

davidson said:


> @TARI I notice you're using a native instruments KK keyboard to demo the library. Does that mean you or best service are going to include NKS support?


No sorry, it is just that I love that keyboard.


----------



## davidson (Jan 17, 2020)

TARI said:


> No sorry, it is just that I love that keyboard.



You'd love it even more if you libraries were released in kontakt form with NKS support


----------



## Quasar (Jan 17, 2020)

This sounds superb. And even though I'm not normally a professional I have been getting some paid work because a few people have asked me to make meditation music and guided meditation backgorund music, so I've been doing that.

The thing is, as good as this sounds, I'm asking myself if it's in the "But I already have Omnisphere and Zebra" category, and wonder if it will either enable me to do things I cannot do now, or make it easier to do things I can do now. I suck at synthesis, so a library with these sorts of sounds is definitely appealing.

And BTW, I have Era II and Vocal Codex and I like Engine, and last I checked—unlike Kontakt and Native Access—you can still activate offline. So Engine instead of Kontakt is a another plus.


----------



## Technostica (Jan 17, 2020)

davidson said:


> They haven't had a BOGOF in a couple of years, so I wouldn't hold your breath.


I picked up Cantus and Mystica as a BOGOF in July 2019.


----------



## davidson (Jan 17, 2020)

Technostica said:


> I picked up Cantus and Mystica as a BOGOF in July 2019.



Ah ok, but I was referring to the best service (engine) titles.


----------



## C-Wave (Jan 17, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> Nada V.2 will be called CaNada, and preview beavers and mooses.


Although I live in Canada, I am content with version 1 name; it coincides with my wife's name  In Arabic it means morning dew.


----------



## Technostica (Jan 17, 2020)

davidson said:


> Ah ok, but I was referring to the best service (engine) titles.


Sorry I didn't read your mind!  
I imagine they have even more leeway with libraries using their own Engine as no NI license fees.
I don't recall if the offer last July included those.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 17, 2020)

There’s no reason I know of why an engine library couldn’t have NKS. For example, the AAS instruments aren’t Kontakt but do have NKS.


----------



## C-Wave (Jan 17, 2020)

TARI said:


> No sorry, it is just that I love that keyboard.


Hi Tari, Well why don't you love it even more and support NKS.. then I probably will buy the library


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 17, 2020)

Even if I maybe should better keep my big mouth shut (nada: spanish........sigh) but these "demos" are far more, what wonderful songs. Of course especially the first ones you could hear what they should show but that does not keep them from being really beautiful to listen.

But especially when it comes to the not so "obvious" later songs, wow, I really love them.

My absolute favourite is the "Eastern Moon".

That really shows that you are not only talking about this stuff, you feel it, thanks so much for this songs.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 18, 2020)

TARI said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This library has inspired me like no other to compose music. I made 13 demos using only NADA. Hope you like them and make an idea about what the library offers, although in all these demos you will find just a small amount of what the whole library includes.



Sounds a little bit Kitaro inspired.


----------



## storyteller (Jan 18, 2020)

Quasar said:


> This sounds superb. And even though I'm not normally a professional I have been getting some paid work because a few people have asked me to make meditation music and guided meditation backgorund music, so I've been doing that.
> 
> The thing is, as good as this sounds, I'm asking myself if it's in the "But I already have Omnisphere and Zebra" category, and wonder if it will either enable me to do things I cannot do now, or make it easier to do things I can do now. I suck at synthesis, so a library with these sorts of sounds is definitely appealing.
> 
> And BTW, I have Era II and Vocal Codex and I like Engine, and last I checked—unlike Kontakt and Native Access—you can still activate offline. So Engine instead of Kontakt is a another plus.


Then you need to download Sonalkiss Primordial Sounds of Creation... ha. (But serious though!) I’m very much looking forward to Eduardo’s library.


----------



## TARI (Jan 19, 2020)

Ben H said:


> Sounds a little bit Kitaro inspired.


I grew up listening to Kitaro!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 19, 2020)

TARI said:


> I grew up listening to Kitaro!



Tari, after playing it yesterday, I think this library is your finest to date and that is saying something considering how good the others are.


----------



## Jaap (Jan 19, 2020)

Quasar said:


> This sounds superb. And even though I'm not normally a professional I have been getting some paid work because a few people have asked me to make meditation music and guided meditation backgorund music, so I've been doing that.
> 
> The thing is, as good as this sounds, I'm asking myself if it's in the "But I already have Omnisphere and Zebra" category, and wonder if it will either enable me to do things I cannot do now, or make it easier to do things I can do now. I suck at synthesis, so a library with these sorts of sounds is definitely appealing.
> 
> And BTW, I have Era II and Vocal Codex and I like Engine, and last I checked—unlike Kontakt and Native Access—you can still activate offline. So Engine instead of Kontakt is a another plus.



What the nice thing about Nada is in comparisson to Zebra and Omnisphere stuff is that it's mostly using deep sampled material.
You will have all kinds of instruments at your disposal and in most of the instrument patches (with also different articulations) there is the option to blend it with a pad sound (which you can tweak also a bit). So for example you play your alto flute patch with a pad and you have instantly some great sound. You can disable the pad up to your liking (or minimize the volume).
In Omnisphere you can also load tons of great samples, but it just can't deep sample things and that is where NADA adds to Omnisphere in my opinion.

_Please note that I have received a NFR copy of NADA, but I try to be as unbiased as possible._


----------



## Quasar (Jan 19, 2020)

Jaap said:


> What the nice thing about Nada is in comparisson to Zebra and Omnisphere stuff is that it's mostly using deep sampled material.
> You will have all kinds of instruments at your disposal and in most of the instrument patches (with also different articulations) there is the option to blend it with a pad sound (which you can tweak also a bit). So for example you play your alto flute patch with a pad and you have instantly some great sound. You can disable the pad up to your liking (or minimize the volume).
> In Omnisphere you can also load tons of great samples, but it just can't deep sample things and that is where NADA adds to Omnisphere in my opinion.
> 
> _Please note that I have received a NFR copy of NADA, but I try to be as unbiased as possible._


This is a very good point indeed, and exactly the sort of feedback I was seeking, thanks. I've been thinking along these lines anyway, and am leaning toward the purchase...


----------



## Quasar (Jan 19, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Tari, after playing it yesterday, I think this library is your finest to date and that is saying something considering how good the others are.


Wow, you're not a "rah-rah" guy at all Jay, so this is high praise that I take quite seriously.


----------



## Jaap (Jan 19, 2020)

Quasar said:


> This is a very good point indeed, and exactly the sort of feedback I was seeking, thanks. I've been thinking along these lines anyway, and am leaning toward the purchase...



I have here a demo I wrote for NADA, it was published yesterday already via Facebook and guess it will be ok to share it here. Fred Nongat from Subsonic Artz created a video with it.
All sounds are 100% NADA and just mixed and mastered it lightly (touch of reverb, some panning, but no other effects)


----------



## Tilt & Flow (Jan 19, 2020)

Jaap said:


> I have here a demo I wrote for NADA, it was published yesterday already via Facebook and guess it will be ok to share it here. Fred Nongat from Subsonic Artz created a video with it.
> All sounds are 100% NADA and just mixed and mastered it lightly (touch of reverb, some panning, but no other effects)



Really nice work.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 19, 2020)

Lovely.


Jaap said:


> I have here a demo I wrote for NADA, it was published yesterday already via Facebook and guess it will be ok to share it here. Fred Nongat from Subsonic Artz created a video with it.
> All sounds are 100% NADA and just mixed and mastered it lightly (touch of reverb, some panning, but no other effects)



That's simply lovely, outstanding work! My only criticism is that it cost me $199 to listen to it. I'm definitely getting this when it becomes available.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 19, 2020)

TARI said:


> Hi guys,
> First of all thank you so much for your kind words!  I have to confess that I am very excited about this library since I have grown listening to this music. This library is a tribute to the music I have always loved.
> NADA will have a wonderful price, keeping in mind the content. 199 Euros/USD.
> This library has inspired me like no other to compose music. I made 13 demos using only NADA. Hope you like them and make an idea about what the library offers, although in all these demos you will find just a small amount of what the whole library includes.
> ...



It reminds me to visit my Yoga class again! Very nice turned out!


----------



## Mystic (Jan 19, 2020)

I think this may be my favourite library yet. Hard to beat Medieval Legends 2 but I'm super looking forward to playing with this.


----------



## Maiestic9 (Jan 19, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Tari, after playing it yesterday, I think this library is your finest to date and that is saying something considering how good the others are.



My sentiments exactly Jay. My jaw dropped several times while trying it out at NAMM. Just beautiful.


----------



## TARI (Jan 20, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Tari, after playing it yesterday, I think this library is your finest to date and that is saying something considering how good the others are.


Thank you very much Jay! You know your words mean a lot to me!


Maiestic9 said:


> My sentiments exactly Jay. My jaw dropped several times while trying it out at NAMM. Just beautiful.


Thank you! Really enjoyed that moment together at the booth playing the library...I saw you were really touched by the sounds, and that made me extremely happy.❤


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 20, 2020)

Sounds great! Looking forward to this one!


----------



## TARI (Jan 30, 2020)

Hello!
NADA has been finally released, I hope you find it as inspiring as I did  Thank you!









NADA | Best Service | bestservice.com


NADA | Collection of sounds and instruments for Meditation, New Age, and Relaxation Music | Deep, Peaceful, and Warm Meditations Pads inlcuded | EN




www.bestservice.com


----------



## Oliver (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 30, 2020)

Just looked at the instrument list. It looks like I got my fantasy of a Tarilonte library that includes many Chinese and Japanese instruments! 

NADA includes a Koto, a Shakuhachi, a Dizi, a Hulusi, plus Tibetan bowls and bells, a lot of instruments from India, and of course, a whole lot more. 

The curation of this library is amazing. It's one of the most amazing collections of world and other instruments on a theme. Can't wait to play it. 

Thank you, @TARI


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 30, 2020)

NADA looks like an instant home run! @TARI. Congrats on the inspiring new release!


----------



## Wally Garten (Jan 30, 2020)

Ah, I'll be interested to hear the "synth voices":

Synth Voices

Crystal Voices: Alluring and fascinating ethereal female synth voice with 5 vowels.

Meditation Choir: Soft and peaceful choral synth voices with 5 vowels and closed mouth.

Sacred Choir: Mystical choral synth voices with 5 vowels and closed mouth. Separated in male and female sections.

Voices of Eternity: Grand and deep yet ethereal synth voices.

Voices of Light: Clear and deep ethereal synth voices.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 30, 2020)

Instabuy from me. Will give it a run through tomorrow. Thanks, @TARI !


----------



## Oliver (Jan 30, 2020)

downloaded it, played a while...all i can say...its fantastic!!!!


----------



## TARI (Jan 30, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> Ah, I'll be interested to hear the "synth voices":
> 
> Synth Voices
> 
> ...


You can see a quick walkthrough all the sounds of the library. Voices are here:




Mystic said:


> Instabuy from me. Will give it a run through tomorrow. Thanks, @TARI !


Thank you very much!!! 



Oliver said:


> downloaded it, played a while...all i can say...its fantastic!!!!


Thank you Oliver!!!! So glad you like it


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 30, 2020)

Wow! Those voices are stunning!!!


----------



## Tilt & Flow (Jan 30, 2020)

Mystic said:


> Instabuy from me.
> 
> >> Me too. Downloaded and playing now. Love it. After quick run through, I have to say each and every instrument is beautiful. THIS library is worth every penny. Hard not to be inspired! Thank you @TARI for making this!


----------



## Quasar (Jan 30, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Wow! Those voices are stunning!!!


Yes they are, and IMHO are enough to justify a purchase even without the other sections. For anyone's potential convenience, all of the walkthroughs can be found here:









NADA | Best Service | bestservice.com


NADA | Collection of sounds and instruments for Meditation, New Age, and Relaxation Music | Deep, Peaceful, and Warm Meditations Pads inlcuded | EN




www.bestservice.com





Even though I'm essentially done buying libraries, I am making an exception for this. Absolutely superb...


----------



## playz123 (Jan 30, 2020)

If it's good enough for one my 'idols', Kitaro, it's good enough for me.  I have been a huge fan of Kitaro ever since i first travelled in Japan in the 1980s and long before almost anyone in North America had ever heard of him. And I can even hear some Kitaro like phrases and sounds in this library, so his testimonial carries a lot of weight with me. The demos are lovely and sincere congratulations to Tari for heading in this direction and creating such an amazing new product. I've never been disappointed by any of his libraries and so I look forward to working with this one as well in the very near future.


----------



## IFM (Jan 30, 2020)

Bought! This is 100% some thing I will always use. Tari you make some of the best libraries...especially made for someone who has made music under the New Age umbrella for years.


----------



## JonSolo (Jan 30, 2020)

What a fantastic library! Insta-buy for me as well. Great sounds. Never been into New Age but will use this far beyond its intent, ha ha ha. Again, as with all of your products, just great!


----------



## Quasar (Jan 30, 2020)

How long does it take a Time + Space order to be "fulfilled"? I got Nada there because I had a few reward points or whatever to use, and bought it about 3 hours ago...

...I thought download orders were almost instantaneous. All I have is the order confirmation, showing as paid, but no serial or links and a status of "Unfulfilled". How unfulfilling!


----------



## TARI (Jan 31, 2020)

Thank you guys!!! So happy you like what you hear! I put so much love in it... 


Quasar said:


> How long does it take a Time + Space order to be "fulfilled"? I got Nada there because I had a few reward points or whatever to use, and bought it about 3 hours ago...
> 
> ...I thought download orders were almost instantaneous. All I have is the order confirmation, showing as paid, but no serial or links and a status of "Unfulfilled". How unfulfilling!


Hope you get that solved soon!!...


----------



## David Kudell (Jan 31, 2020)

Quasar said:


> How long does it take a Time + Space order to be "fulfilled"? I got Nada there because I had a few reward points or whatever to use, and bought it about 3 hours ago...
> 
> ...I thought download orders were almost instantaneous. All I have is the order confirmation, showing as paid, but no serial or links and a status of "Unfulfilled". How unfulfilling!


Three hours and still NADA?


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 31, 2020)

Here is my live stream on YouTube exploring NADA in its full glory:


----------



## Quasar (Jan 31, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> Three hours and still NADA?


It finally came after about 10 hours. I'm guessing that I just had to wait for GMT business hours because involving both Time+Space and Best Service isn't fully automated.

Downloading now. Yay!


----------



## Nemoy (Jan 31, 2020)

TARI said:


> Thank you guys!!! So happy you like what you hear! I put so much love in it...
> 
> Hope you get that solved soon!!...


Hi Tari. Is there a crossgrade available for Nada for owning several of your libraries? This option was available in the past. Thank you.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 31, 2020)

Nemoy said:


> Hi Tari. Is there a crossgrade available for Nada for owning several of your libraries? This option was available in the past. Thank you.


Already answered here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/new-eduardo-tarilonte-library.89125/post-4498916


----------



## TARI (Feb 1, 2020)

Nemoy said:


> Hi Tari. Is there a crossgrade available for Nada for owning several of your libraries? This option was available in the past. Thank you.


Right, as Ben said, crossgrade prices are only for Era libraries if you already own another Era library. Sorry.


----------



## zimm83 (Feb 1, 2020)

Come on....please go kontakt with your super librairies. . please...


----------



## sumskilz (Feb 1, 2020)

I would think that going Kontakt would inevitably raise the prices. They would need to be Kontakt Player to be available to as wide of a customer base, which I assume involves paying a commission to NI. I don't have a problem with Engine other than the menu thing being a bit tedious, but I imagine that will change in the next version.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 1, 2020)

I really have no problem with Engine. Don't know why some people seem to be so apprehensive about it.


----------



## Henu (Feb 1, 2020)

For starters, there is no possibility to define an internal tempo for a loop instead of following blindly the DAW project tempo. Unless I'm blind and stupid, of course, which might as well be the case.


----------



## Ben H (Feb 1, 2020)

TARI said:


> Hello!
> NADA has been finally released, I hope you find it as inspiring as I did  Thank you!
> 
> 
> ...



Those voices and pads walkthroughs :emoji_astonished:


----------



## Erick - BVA (Feb 1, 2020)

This just sounds so fantastic. I think I've kind of fallen into being a new age composer. So despite telling myself that I would not buy another library this year (I know how cliched that sounds) I think I may have to save up and buy this one as soon as I can.


----------



## Banquet (Feb 1, 2020)

I was also trying to not buy another library for a while but couldn't resist this one. I was needing a something a little different for a melody and the winds in NADA seem perfect.. they're totally beautiful... as is the rest of the library. I'm not really a new age composer but most of these sounds are great for orchestral/ambient as well.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 1, 2020)

zimm83 said:


> Come on....please go kontakt with your super librairies. . please...


No! No! No! The Best Service Engine still lets you activate on an offline computer. You can no longer do that with Kontakt Player libraries because Native Instruments sold out our right to have an offline workstation.


----------



## Mystic (Feb 1, 2020)

I quite like Engine. I just wish they would allow for scaling and refresh the GUI.


----------



## Wally Garten (Feb 1, 2020)

Does anybody know if Engine has the ability to right-click on a control and set a CC, like in Kontakt?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 1, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> Does anybody know if Engine has the ability to right-click on a control and set a CC, like in Kontakt?


Sure.


----------



## Wally Garten (Feb 1, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Sure.



Thanks!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Feb 1, 2020)

Yeah I only learned a few months ago that Engine can do the CC mapping like Kontakt. It's a big help with Tarilonte's libraries in particular, as they are so expressive.


----------



## Kony (Feb 1, 2020)

Quasar said:


> No! No! No! The Best Service Engine still lets you activate on an offline computer. You can no longer do that with Kontakt Player libraries because Native Instruments sold out our right to have an offline workstation.


How does this work? When I was on the Best Service website, there was a message indicating online authorisation is required.

EDIT: I don't have Engine installed on my DAW PC which is offline but I'm keen to get into the Tarilonte universe - which is why I'm asking.


----------



## Zero&One (Feb 2, 2020)

Kony said:


> How does this work? When I was on the Best Service website, there was a message indicating online authorisation is required.


Uses challenge–response, so the online can be another machine.


----------



## Kony (Feb 2, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> Uses challenge–response, so the online can be another machine.


Thanks!


----------



## Quasar (Feb 2, 2020)

Kony said:


> How does this work? When I was on the Best Service website, there was a message indicating online authorisation is required.
> 
> EDIT: I don't have Engine installed on my DAW PC which is offline but I'm keen to get into the Tarilonte universe - which is why I'm asking.


It's super simple and fast, very much like NI used to do it with the Service Center. I just use a flash drive to port the challenge and response numbers back & forth. It probably took all of a minute or two. Also, you want to download and install the latest Engine version, 2.6.1 I believe.


----------



## Lukas (Feb 2, 2020)

I love NADA. I don't really make meditation music but I find it's a wonderful collection of pads, strings, winds and pianos that fits great into chill-out, ambient or any kind of electronic or atmospheric music.

I had a really hard week so I took some time and jammed along with one of the layer sounds in NADA. I used the modwheel to adjust the "rain" in the background.


----------



## khollister (Feb 2, 2020)

Ben H said:


> Those voices and pads walkthroughs :emoji_astonished:



Damn it, I'm weak  Purchased and downloading now. Now if they would just add a way to change the ENGINE interface size (text in the browser and menus is really hard to read).


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 2, 2020)

Even if it is with a little "sigh".... but I can understand that such a great library has no intro sale, no crossgrade from the Era stuff....but what I then cant understand is something like this:


> Insane and crazy deal at the JRR blowout shop on Eduardo Tarilonte's awesome new library NADA. $106.99 from $199 to get your hands on this amazing new library! You need to login to the store to see the deal but I have used these guys many many times with no problems! Have fun! https://blowout.jrrshop.com/best-service-nada-meditation-new-age-sounds-by-eduardo-tarilonte



And as I know that JRR is fully legal and inserting here in the forum too, how could this be a few days after the release ? I am absolutely happy with the library but if I pay full prize trusting that the announcements count and then something like this.....and as bestservice has ALL rights on this.....sorry, no understanding for this


----------



## Kony (Feb 2, 2020)

Quasar said:


> It's super simple and fast, very much like NI used to do it with the Service Center. I just use a flash drive to port the challenge and response numbers back & forth. It probably took all of a minute or two. Also, you want to download and install the latest Engine version, 2.6.1 I believe.


Thanks!


----------



## Banquet (Feb 2, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Even if it is with a little "sigh".... but I can understand that such a great library has no intro sale, no crossgrade from the Era stuff....but what I then cant understand is something like this:
> 
> 
> And as I know that JRR is fully legal and inserting here in the forum too, how could this be a few days after the release ? I am absolutely happy with the library but if I pay full prize trusting that the announcements count and then something like this.....and as bestservice has ALL rights on this.....sorry, no understanding for this



Yeah, that sucks.. I paid £179 and could have got it for $106 (£80)!! I bought it after reading from the dev on this site: 'No discount or offer at least in a whole year'. I hope there's a good explanation for this or I'll be taking it further


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 2, 2020)

> 'No discount or offer at least in a whole year'



Exactly this


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 2, 2020)

Banquet said:


> Yeah, that sucks.. I paid £179 and could have got it for $106 (£80)!! I bought it after reading from the dev on this site: 'No discount or offer at least in a whole year'. I hope there's a good explanation for this or I'll be taking it further



I would be pretty choked. Not sure how this even happens


----------



## Quasar (Feb 2, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Even if it is with a little "sigh".... but I can understand that such a great library has no intro sale, no crossgrade from the Era stuff....but what I then cant understand is something like this:
> 
> 
> And as I know that JRR is fully legal and inserting here in the forum too, how could this be a few days after the release ? I am absolutely happy with the library but if I pay full prize trusting that the announcements count and then something like this.....and as bestservice has ALL rights on this.....sorry, no understanding for this


Yeah, I paid $193 (with a slight reward pt. discount) and I'm a bit "WTF?" after reading this, too. One one hand, I shouldn't let it bother me, because the subsequent knowledge of this deal doesn't change anything, I just paid what I paid. It's like that biblical story where everyone got paid the same regardless of what time they showed up for work...

...BUT, the statement: "No discount or offer at least in a whole year", does cause me an issue, because it amounts to a tangible, factual misrepresentation.

After playing around with it for a couple of days I do think it is an amazing library, as good or better than I hoped, so no buyer's remorse on that level at least.


----------



## JEPA (Feb 2, 2020)

wow! it is true!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 2, 2020)

> I do think it is an amazing library



Just to get sure not to be missunderstood: absolutely this, I would even go further and say thats the ONE library I ever dreamt of. But thats two totally different things for me. And especially as I would so far have TOTAL trust in both, Tari and Bestservice, I just cant understand something like this.

And if this really is at it looks like it is that would mean to never again trust and pay full prize but wait till something like this is coming up only days after official release. If you count in weekend you could say hours after release.....


----------



## Banquet (Feb 2, 2020)

After PMing Tari, he has replied to say he thinks it is a fake link. 

I don't think it is, I have shopped with JRR shop and they are legit as far as I know...


----------



## JEPA (Feb 2, 2020)

Banquet said:


> After PMing Tari, he has replied to say he thinks it is a fake link.
> 
> I don't think it is, I have shopped with JRR shop and they are legit as far as I know...


no fake, my pic is from my account for a minute...


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 2, 2020)

Could just be a simple mistake on JRR's end.


----------



## AndyP (Feb 2, 2020)

Did anyone buy the library through the blowout shop?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 2, 2020)

Have written to the bestservice support cause I really want an official answer on this.


----------



## Denkii (Feb 2, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Did anyone buy the library through the blowout shop?


I just tried because I was curious.
So far no key because they have to be generated manually through JRR which is not uncommon.
Since it's a sunday, we probably won't solve this riddle until tomorrow.
I'll update you.


----------



## khollister (Feb 2, 2020)

Love to know what they say since I just paid full price from Best Service this morning :(


----------



## JEPA (Feb 2, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Did anyone buy the library through the blowout shop?


as far as I would want cuz of budget, no, I didn't.


----------



## AndyP (Feb 2, 2020)

Logged in once and I see the offer too. But I won't order until the facts are cleared.

To be honest, I am not a friend of this sales strategy, provided there is no mistake.


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Feb 2, 2020)

JEPA said:


> wow! it is true!


Hi everybody!
This discount is a big mistake by JRR shop and not authorized by Best Service. 
We reached out to them and expect they will fix this asap.
All the best
Wolfgang


----------



## ChazC (Feb 2, 2020)

I remember a while back Audiodeluxe did a similar thing with a newly released library (I forget which). It got pulled within a few hours but I did catch it & they honoured the purchase. I've used JRR shop before and not had any major dramas so it'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 2, 2020)

ChazC said:


> I remember a while back Audiodeluxe did a similar thing with a newly released library (I forget which). It got pulled within a few hours but I did catch it & they honoured the purchase. I've used JRR shop before and not had any major dramas so it'll be interesting to see what happens.


It's back to $199. I remember something similar happened with an upgrade to The Orchestra not too long ago.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 2, 2020)

Seemed like an honest mistake from the getgo. Glad we got a speedy explanation!


----------



## JonSolo (Feb 2, 2020)

It is fixed, and it appeared to be a mistake.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 2, 2020)

I always check JRRShop before I buy anything by Best Service and there was no discount there a few days ago.


----------



## JEPA (Feb 2, 2020)

Also the price would have changed after release? Rare mistake


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 2, 2020)

Happy that it was only a mistake, that can happen.


----------



## Trinity (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi Tari.
Lovely library, but there is no microtuning option! as this library contain many ethnic sounds, any comment?


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 4, 2020)

I've been playing this library all day today. Saying it's beautiful would be an understatement.

If anyone is on the fence, just pull the trigger!


----------



## TARI (Feb 5, 2020)

Trinity said:


> Hi Tari.
> Lovely library, but there is no microtuning option! as this library contain many ethnic sounds, any comment?


Hi Trinity, The intention of this library is not going to the ethnic side of the instruments, but going to the beautiful side of them. Hope that makes sense!


Mike Fox said:


> I've been playing this library all day today. Saying it's beautiful would be an understatement.
> 
> If anyone is on the fence, just pull the trigger!


Thank you Mike! Happy you like it!


----------



## davidson (Feb 5, 2020)

So, did JRR 'honour' the accidental price with anyone?


----------



## Denkii (Feb 5, 2020)

Nope. It was a mistake and they cleared that up and refunded the purchase.


----------



## Jim Martin (Feb 15, 2020)

So I bought this library and it’s beautiful, but the engine is new to me. Right now I’m adjusting my template to fit it in and I’m setting it up in VEPro as an engine instance per patch.

When learning the MIDI control numbers on the “general” GUI for things like Reverb and dream pad there doesn’t seem to be a way to set these as defaults for the engine. Am I missing something? It’s gonna be a HUGE PITA if I have to set these midi params on each of the 200+ instances of the engine. 

Any help would be hugely appreciated!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 15, 2020)

Jim Martin said:


> So I bought this library and it’s beautiful, but the engine is new to me. Right now I’m adjusting my template to fit it in and I’m setting it up in VEPro as an engine instance per patch.
> 
> When learning the MIDI control numbers on the “general” GUI for things like Reverb and dream pad there doesn’t seem to be a way to set these as defaults for the engine. Am I missing something? It’s gonna be a HUGE PITA if I have to set these midi params on each of the 200+ instances of the engine.
> 
> Any help would be hugely appreciated!


Engine is frustrating for me too, but maybe this will help you a bit...
Right Click on a layer and there will be a dropdown menu. 
Make all your changes to an instrument -- turn off the pad, change reverb, MIDI learn, etc. Right click the layer and make sure that "keep custom control settings" is checked.

At this point you can right click and use "save as" I put instruments there, but you could just call it "default Engine" or something. After that, you should be able to find it in the menu. If it works you should be able to load up Engine the way you want it by selecting that one preset. 

I'm not sure how that would work, because most of the instruments in Nada are very different. Some don't even have pads. For me it is more helpful to save all my favorite Engine instruments the way I want them.

If you do want to save a lot of instruments, another option is to save your preset as a favorite and then you will find it in the browser in the "My Favorites" folder. 

The question mark icon on the top right will let you open the PDF of the manual. 

Please don't hold it against me if this doesn't work. I have spent a lot of time trying to get answers from the manual and sometimes all I can do is just experiment and see what things do. 

For example, there's also a setting in the drop down called "Keep Layer settings" if you check this then it turns off "keep Control settings" What it seems to do is if you replace an instrument in the layer, it will have the same settings. But if you then save it without changing it back to "keep control settings" you'll lose your work.


----------



## schrodinger1612 (Feb 16, 2020)

I have nada, it’s great, but I purchased from best service with the knowledge that it wouldn’t be on sale for a year. I’ve just seen the price on Kontakt Hub is £30 less than what I paid. Dont get me wrong, the lib is worth what I paid and the discount is not drastic, but I wish I’d have waited a bit longer.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 16, 2020)

schrodinger1612 said:


> I have nada, it’s great, but I purchased from best service with the knowledge that it wouldn’t be on sale for a year. I’ve just seen the price on Kontakt Hub is £30 less than what I paid. Dont get me wrong, the lib is worth what I paid and the discount is not drastic, but I wish I’d have waited a bit longer.


Are you sure there is a £30 difference?

When I go to Best Service, it says $199 US, which is google says is currently £152.52.
On KontaktHub it is £151.50 or approximately £1 less.

I do see that it is £175 on Time+Space including VAT, so that may be the issue.
There definitely are a lot of variations on prices based on where you live.


----------



## davidson (Feb 16, 2020)

schrodinger1612 said:


> I have nada, it’s great, but I purchased from best service with the knowledge that it wouldn’t be on sale for a year. I’ve just seen the price on Kontakt Hub is £30 less than what I paid. Dont get me wrong, the lib is worth what I paid and the discount is not drastic, but I wish I’d have waited a bit longer.



VAT.


----------



## schrodinger1612 (Feb 16, 2020)

davidson said:


> VAT.


Shit, you're right - £30.30 VAT, which is only evident while checking out. 

Anyway, moving on, lol...this is the best library purchase I've made in a while; the woodwinds are excellent.


----------



## Oliver (Feb 25, 2020)

I really love NADA, its beautiful...

but i have a problem with the engine 2 sampler.
maybe i am too dumb to find it out (yes i tried the manual!)
Lets say i want to controll the volume (or expression) of a mediation pad like illumination 1, where can i set the controller 1 to volume or expression.
With the vol knob in the quick edit its really not possible because its just low and then at the end it pumps up the volume dramatically.
So what i need is a slow volume increase to the end like its possible in every other library within kontakt.
how can i do that?

Any suggestions?

thx so much


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 25, 2020)

Oliver said:


> I really love NADA, its beautiful...
> 
> but i have a problem with the engine 2 sampler.
> maybe i am too dumb to find it out (yes i tried the manual!)
> ...


The volume knob is a global setting, so I'd actually try to adjust the element that has the volume spike by assigning it to your midi controller and adjusting it that way. You could also try adjusting the global release. 

Hopefully that makes sense, and I'm understanding you correctly.


----------



## Oliver (Feb 25, 2020)

better explain it like this:
In string libraries i use my CC1 to lower or raise the volume of the dynamics.
i want to do that also with the meditation (and other pads) in NADA.

better?


----------



## Jaap (Feb 25, 2020)

Oliver said:


> better explain it like this:
> In string libraries i use my CC1 to lower or raise the volume of the dynamics.
> i want to do that also with the meditation (and other pads) in NADA.
> 
> better?



Here you go  but you have to do it at all the instruments individually though.
The volume (expression) is now mapped to cc11 and cc1 is mapped to vibrato, so you need to change those.

Oh and forgot to add that in the video, on the left side, where you normally select your library, choose "save" when you made the changes, otherwise you loose the settings again.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 25, 2020)

Oliver said:


> better explain it like this:
> In string libraries i use my CC1 to lower or raise the volume of the dynamics.
> i want to do that also with the meditation (and other pads) in NADA.
> 
> better?


The video that Jaap just posted is what i was explaining. Is that what you are trying to do?

I also mention that in my review (i've time stamped it, so you don't have to watch the whole review, lol!)


----------



## Oliver (Feb 25, 2020)

Jaap said:


> Here you go  but you have to do it at all the instruments individually though.
> The volume (expression) is now mapped to cc11 and cc1 is mapped to vibrato, so you need to change those.
> 
> Oh and forgot to add that in the video, on the left side, where you normally select your library, choose "save" when you made the changes, otherwise you loose the settings again.




Jaap. thx so much for your video...
but...
this of course works for the flute instruments and all that. i know that 


what i need is a solution for the meditation pads like this one for example:






any help appreciated!


----------



## Jaap (Feb 25, 2020)

Oliver said:


> Jaap. thx so much for your video...
> but...
> this of course works for the flute instruments and all that. i know that
> 
> ...



You're welcome  then do the same as I did in the video, right click on pad 1, select cc1 and then right click on pad 2 and also select cc1 there (you can have it assigned more then once) and then it should work I think as you want 
Oh and press save.


----------



## Oliver (Feb 25, 2020)

Jaap...
This is an option of course...
but...
(i know i am a pain in the Ass...)

These pads are independent from each other, so if you assign CC1 to all of them, they would have then all the same volume after that.


maybe Eduardo / TARI can help!


----------



## Jaap (Feb 25, 2020)

Oliver said:


> Jaap...
> This is an option of course...
> but...
> (i know i am a pain in the Ass...)
> ...



No worries 😁 in that case you can also check how it works for you if you assign cc1 to the volume then as the pads have that control also available (and you can right click - assign that one as well).


----------



## Oliver (Feb 26, 2020)

well i try


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 23, 2020)

Just bought this library...so lovely! Thanks Eduardo for the brilliant work.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 23, 2020)

Jaap said:


> I have here a demo I wrote for NADA, it was published yesterday already via Facebook and guess it will be ok to share it here. Fred Nongat from Subsonic Artz created a video with it.
> All sounds are 100% NADA and just mixed and mastered it lightly (touch of reverb, some panning, but no other effects)



Just listened. Stunning doesn’t begin to cover it! Fabulous job! You are so talented!!! ❤️


----------



## TARI (Mar 23, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Just bought this library...so lovely! Thanks Eduardo for the brilliant work.


Thank you for your support! So happy you like it


----------



## Robert_G (Mar 23, 2020)

So there are a glut of sample libs out there with soundscapes, textures, etc......100s if not 1000s. What is so special about this one after the release of so many others?

And just so im not seeming like a hater, i own 3 of his libs and am always suprised how better than expected they are....but the genre that Nada is in....I just cant see it.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 24, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Just listened. Stunning doesn’t begin to cover it! Fabulous job! You are so talented!!! ❤️



Thank you and you give me way too much credit, they should go to Eduardo for his amazing work. Hope you enjoy the library!


----------



## Mike Fox (Mar 24, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> So there are a glut of sample libs out there with soundscapes, textures, etc......100s if not 1000s. What is so special about this one after the release of so many others?
> 
> And just so im not seeming like a hater, i own 3 of his libs and am always suprised how better than expected they are....but the genre that Nada is in....I just cant see it.


Something about the way Nada was recorded, you can tell that a lot of love was put into it. The effortless playability makes it feel like more of an instrument than a sample library. Some libraries just have that magic. Nada is one of them.


----------

